# Insurance question



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Dunno where else to ask this so here goes.

Drivers door damaged in my office car park that is not accessible to the general public (i.e. it's locked and access is controlled by a PIN code and/or remote device) by Chelsea tractor driving twerp. Located the driver and she refused to provide insurance details, she said her husband will pay as they don't want to lose NCB. Got her mobile number and I agree. Of course they are now ignoring me. The question is if I report this to my insurance company even with the attached pics what is the likelihood of winning? Even if I do win I'm fairly sure that NCB is classified as "no claim bonus" and not "no blame bonus" so my premium will increase next year?

I'm lead to believe that because they will have to locate the insurer to make the claim that's classified as having to do some work so I'll be penalised on the next renewal and if I go somewhere else I will have lost my NCB. Has anyone else had the same situation and how did it pan out at renewal?

First pic is my door all the rest are her car. As you can see it's as plain as the nose on your face.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Try the insurance section below.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Doh! Moderator types, please can you move this?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally I would put it in writing that they admitted liability to you and said they would pay, but since they have not fulfilled that arrangement you will be referring it to your insurance company. If it cost me a few more quid I wouldn't care, principle of the thing!


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Whilst incredibly annoying, I would just get it fixed out of my own pocket and then absolutely bombard them with texts and phone calls to the point where they take their own lives.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

(The reason being that the entire insurance industry is a massive legalised/legitimised con, and often even phoning them to tell them you're thinking about making a claim raises your premium - don't be fooled by your no claim bonus... If you have 5 years no claims bonus, and off road a dog jumps up at your car on private land, scratching it, and you call your insurance company just for some advice asking what your options are, and decide not to claim.... your premium goes up.

You keep your NCB, but it goes down as a "loss" and ups your premium.
...And the above actually happened to a good friend of mine, no joke).

In addition - you are supposed to notify your insurance company within a certain time of the "incident" occurring. They could use that against you as well.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

gtr_vspec said:


> Whilst incredibly annoying, I would just get it fixed out of my own pocket and then absolutely bombard them with texts and phone calls to the point where they take their own lives.


:chuckle:


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

gtr_vspec You're right, I'm just going to pay for the fix myself.


----------

